# understanding colored screens



## drew123 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey guys and girls I need a little help when waiting for a call I have seen different colors pop up what do they mean yellow to Orange then to green sometimes over a city and other times over entire map I have found no answers on uber site thx drew
One more thing was in fitst surge zone other day surge lasted ten mins and recieved no callls is this noe


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

Yellow means demand is higher than normal. Orange indicates very high demand. Both are pre-surge indicators. Both occur when drivers on-line in an area have recently accepted rides. It is generally not worth wasting gas to go to these zones that have not yet surged.


----------



## drew123 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ty I have been in surge zone still no rides still learning but thx for info funny how little info out there about driver screen


----------

